# storys



## bentley23 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey everyone! i'm a new member here, i really enjoyed the Alice stories by mollycoddles, i think the girls teasing eachother about gaining weight is really cute. if anyone knows any other stories where they tease or wants to write one please let me know. thanx


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Mr. Bentley23, have you read any of my stories? http://www.angelfire.com/journal/archangel/MattL.html


----------



## bentley23 (Oct 4, 2006)

hey, matt L. thanx for letting me know about your section, i read a bunch of them, which ones do you recomend for the best girls teasing girls? well definetly let me know when you finish your new story based on mean girls, i cant wait to read it.


----------



## Matt L. (Oct 5, 2006)

Hello Mr. Bentley, I think you'll enjoy both of my Metamorphosis stories, The New Fat girl seemed to please a lot of people, a few of my Alternate Reality stories and Ms. Nightmare. Concerning "Mean Girls"; I'm currently editing the first 6 chapters of this story and will continue with the manuscript this weekend. It should be completed by the end of this month. Thanks for your interest in my stories. Matt


----------



## mollycoddles (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words about the Alice stories, BTW


----------

